# my retics and the tank



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

here some pics. i've got three of these little guys/girls. don't know the sex yet. i'm prepairing a second tank for this species.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow thats a great looking tank i bet they will love it looking good
-scotty


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Really loving the tank and all the moss mate.

The frogs are gorgeous, they look really bold?

Cheers for sharing and good luck with the new tank.

Richie


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Looks good...where did you get them from?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the reactions,
i got them from a breeder in belgium.


----------



## Nayim (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice frogs an very nice tank...


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

lovely frogs. They look bold

The tank is very nice. very natural looking


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

That moss looks very comfortable! I want to live in there.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Frank H said:


> That moss looks very comfortable! I want to live in there.


I second this!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Its good to see someone else giving Retics a chance to climb. They wont do it much but mine explore the entire viv everynow and then.

Michael


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I wish you the very best with these little guys. From what I understand they can be a difficult species to keep but from the looks of the tank you know your stuff so congrats!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like someone needs a macro lenze 

Awesome looking tank btw! And the little frogs look to be enjoying their comfy home.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Tank looks great and the retics do as well. How many do you have in there? I thought they could only be kept in pairs. I love those guys.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

I have 4 reticulatus but i keep it in 2 terrarium 1.1 and 0.2 the pair breed every 10 days , if you don't take there in pair in a lot of time the will come to' a pair


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I love this tank as well, Very simple and yet so beautiful. That bark structure on the right really gives the tank a stunning appearance and the moss is so lush. I didn't realize that retics where that small.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

first of all thanks for all the reactions.
the tank is almost two years old, and the moss started to grow very nice last winter. it does the work itself. 
yeah they can climb and they also do explore the whole tank. they are as much on top of the tank as at the bottom. i also think i'm going to put two broms more on the right side. before the lights go on i see them sitting in the broms. also the big piece of wood on the right has big cracks in it where they like to hide in between. it's nice to see a lil' red/orange had coming out of such a big piece of wood.
i have them with three in this tank but i'm preparing a second tank for this species. in the end of the year i can get some offspring from another line and then i want to make two unrelated pairs. 
yeah i could use a macrolens, but my friend who has such a camera is on holiday to egypt. so for nicer pics u guys will have to be patience.
here are some pics of this lil guy awaiking out of his brom.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

second tank is ready. the same size as the other one. if used a bit more broms. there are also some young ferns in the right upper corner and planted on the wood. also some creeping fig at the back but everything will need some growing.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn that's a sweet tank!.... and gorgeous frogs too.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks i'm looking for some imports to put in the other tank. i'm addicted to this species.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats a beautiful tank. Good job.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Great tank. I love the moss that has taken over your tank. What kind of moss is that?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the only moss that was planted in the tank is javamos. all the other moss species came without doing anything. just spraying enough water.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some new pics


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

i've got my first eggs (4) from this species but it's gone bad. was the first time they produced so i have to give them some more time. it's nice that they start breeding.
i also have put up another tank for a second group ( a mixed line of four juvies) but they seem to be all males so i'm looking now to get me two or three females to make me a breeding group. i've been in contact with someone who has 4 tanks of these in groups with very good results. over 40 juvie frogs in a year.
here's the two tanks again and some pics of the inhabitants.








this one houses my adult 1.2









this one houses my four juvi males (mixed line from local breeders and some of peruvian frogimport from the UE line.

here some pics of the animals


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats on the eggs... even though they went bad, at least you know that you'll have more in the future!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah it's nice that they breed, but now i haven't heard the male in two weeks. mabye that i switch him with one of my four males from my other tank.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice tanks

Have you had any casualties in the tanks where you're keeping your trios?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

no my one tank is one male and two females. one is more shy then the other one but i've seen both of them following the male. no signs of agression in that tank.
the other that houses my four juvie males (who all began calling around a few weeks ago) i haven't seen any signs of agression. i do see that each male has his own spot. one stays on the left side behind the fern, two of them house the broms on the right and one stays at the bottom. one starts to call, two others will definitly begin calling two. the last one makes a sort of klicking sounds so i don't think he's ready to call. the last one is also the skinny guy. real thin but he eats well.
i think that when i put some females in there all hell will break lose. so i'm not sure how i'm going to do it. by then i'll have another tank empty so i think i will introduce them together in the new tank. so i can see till how many males i can go. but i'm not going to keep all four of them.
i've had a lot of comment in the past here and on other forums that i keep them with more then a pair. but it's not always what you read in books that is true. you have to observe the animals and when necesary come between and seperate one of them. you will always have a dominant male/female.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

here are some pics of my adult retics. the last pics that i've posted are from the four males.
the picture where u see the two. the one in front is the male the one on the cannister is the dominant female.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

viv looks pretty sweet! nicely grown in!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I love it....


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Where did you get that moss? Or what type of moss is it?

It looks very good.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

dendroman1234 said:


> Where did you get that moss? Or what type of moss is it?


........


davy said:


> the only moss that was planted in the tank is javamos. all the other moss species came without doing anything. just spraying enough water.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah i love them to haha  they are my all time favorite.
my fantasticus copperhead start to call to, think two males and two females.
then there's a group of variabilis giant coming to go in my future large tank 39.4" by 19.7" by 27.6" in combination with a couple of bassleri sisa or a couple or tinctorius greylegs. 
then i'm preparing two tanks to house escudo's.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love that tank, one of my favorites now


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanx devanny, the tank is not so much special. i more like the simple set ups.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

a lot of breeding activety but no good eggs yet. i hope to get some froglets before the summer.
i will post some pics of the tanks and frogs soon.


----------

